# What Did You Teach?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

*have you ever been guilty of looking at others your own age and
thinking, surely i can't look that old. Well... You'll love this
one.

My name is alice smith and i was sitting in the waiting room for my
first appointment with a new dentist. I noticed his dds diploma, which bore his full name.

Suddenly, i remembered a tall, handsome, dark-haired boy with the
same name had been in my high school class some 30-odd years ago.
Could he be the same guy that i had a secret crush on, way back then?

Upon seeing him, however, i quickly discarded any such thought. This
balding, gray-haired man with the deeply lined face was way too old
to have been my classmate.

After he examined my teeth, i asked him if he had attended morgan
park high school .

'yes. Yes, i did. I'm a mustang,' he gleamed with pride.

'when did you graduate?' i asked.

He answered , 'in 1975.. Why do you ask?'

'you were in my class!', i exclaimed.

He looked at me closely.

Then, that ugly,

old,

bald,

wrinkled,

fat a$$,

gray-haired,

decrepit

son-of-a-b*#ch asked,

'what did you teach' ???*​


----------



## Ina (Mar 16, 2014)

It is shocking to look into the mirrow, and see one or both of your parents instead of yourself. When I was younger, I hated that idea. Now I find it interesting to see who got traits from the different relatives. :dunno:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

I seem to look mostly like my mother looked as she aged, I'm not shocked though, it's really very natural.  Since she was such a kind woman, I'm very proud to resemble her.  I've noticed that many times the first child looks more like the mother, and the second one looks like the father.  Do you find that to be true?


----------



## Ina (Mar 16, 2014)

Sea, My boys were half-brother, ER had his father's coloring, but my family's tall thin build, and Young Michael, looked just like my father. So I not sure about your theory. I also had an older half-brother, and he looked like his father. I look like both of my parents. :dunno:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, there's probably no set rules for sure.  I was the youngest, and still looked like my mother, more than my oldest sister did.


----------



## Ina (Mar 16, 2014)

What gets my dander up, is people that take out their anger on the descendant that look like those they were anger with years before. Sometimes it works the other way around, people can see no wrong in descendants of a loved one. :stupid:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

There was this woman on the Steve Wilko TV show who admitted regularly beating and abusing her young son, just because he looked like his father.  She had broken up with the child's father and took it out on the baby because of the resemblance.  I was very angry to watch that show, I hate anyone who abuses children or animals...they are so helpless.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

At my high school reunions I like to exclaim, "Gee, you people are OLD!"  Good times...


----------



## Ina (Mar 16, 2014)

It surprises me that parents, schools, and youth counselors do not make more use of older people in guiding our children. I find that kids younger than 15 really are listening. With today's technology, they can run backgrounds checks real easy. What do you think?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> At my high school reunions I like to exclaim, "Gee, you people are OLD!"  Good times...



Yeah, it's nice to be able to laugh and joke about it, back in the day some of us didn't even think we'd get this far.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

Ina said:


> It surprises me that parents, schools, and youth counselors do not make more use of older people in guiding our children. I find that kids younger than 15 really are listening. With today's technology, they can run backgrounds checks real easy. What do you think?



I think that older folks are definitely useful in guiding the children, especially the younger ones.


----------



## lonelynorthwind (Mar 16, 2014)

I find that if current photos of me look old and horrible all I have to do is wait a few years and they look great!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yeah, it's nice to be able to laugh and joke about it, back in the day some of us didn't even think we'd get this far.



Seriously did not expect to see 21.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

lonelynorthwind said:


> I find that if current photos of me look old and horrible all I have to do is wait a few years and they look great!



I love it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2014)

lonelynorthwind said:


> I find that if current photos of me look old and horrible all I have to do is wait a few years and they look great!



LOL, I can relate! 



That Guy said:


> Seriously did not expect to see 21.



My mother always warned me, that at the rate I was going, I'd never see 30.  layful:


----------

